

Simple, useful (life saving) skills. - Anon84
http://ask.metafilter.com/125874/Simple-useful-skills

======
manvsmachine
Definitely +1 for car control. For a while, I have seriously thought that 1)
US driver's license requirements should be much more rigorous, 2) we should
have a second class of license for those who pass an even more rigorous
"advanced driving" course (car control, threshold braking, wet / snow / ice,
only manual trans, etc).

~~~
weaksauce
I agree with the car control. +1 for that.

Funny enough, playing video games when I was younger helped me with the car
control aspect. I had recently gotten my license and it had rained a little
bit. I went to make a right turn and the paint was slick enough to dislodge
the rear and slide a couple lanes of traffic. There was no hesitation when I
turned into the slide like I had done countless times before playing racing
games and it saved me from spinning out and possibly hitting oncoming traffic.
+1 for videogames too.

------
sfphotoarts
I've always found being able to braid has helped a lot.

